# Running after using litter tray



## Gozoman (May 4, 2013)

I have just adopted a lovely big 13 year old girl and I have noticed this strange behaviour. Sometimes when she uses her litter tray she will scream like a banshee and run through the living room and up the stairs in about three bounds. I thought she was maybe in pain passing solids but that's not the case as she sometimes does it after she has a pee. Also when she passes solids she will spend a minute burying it before screaming and running. Any idea why she does this? I took her to the vet shortly after I got her by the way and he gave her a clean bill of health in every department. In fact he said she could easily pass for 7 rather than 13.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Gozoman, welcome to Pet Forum What a gorgeous cat you have.:001_wub: 

It is not unusual for some cats to get a little hyperactive after a poo. One of mine does sometimes, racing around the house like a mad thing ! Perhaps it's because he feels so much lighter after a nice poo! 

I have not come across a cat screeching like a banshee after a poo, and I must say if my cat screeched after a poo -- and especially after a pee -- I would be concerned he/she was in pain due to a spasm in the bowel or bladder. But I would not want to say there is a problem where none might exist so perhaps the screeching is all part of his high spirits. It is hard to say without actually seeing him in action.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie sometimes shouts at me after using her tray. I think it is her way of telling me that it is time to scoop


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

My, what a gorgeous cat you have! 

It must be a terrifying thing to witness - I am sorry. But the vet gave her a clean bill of health which is good, you could see an alternate vet and get their opinion if you wanted? Or take her back if it continues? 

You said you adopted this bundles of georgousness - could you ask the previous owners of this behaviou?


----------



## Gozoman (May 4, 2013)

Hi CharlieChaplin. Yeah she is a beautiful cat. I did ask the previous owner and she said the same thing that she would let out a screech and run around like a mad thing. I don't think there is anything wrong otherwise she would do it all the time. Maybe she's just a nutty cat!

Hi Cookieandme. Wow, those are lovely cats. I don't think that is the problem as I use clumping litter and clean her box out after every use. She always has a clean litter tray to return to. 

Hi chillminx. I don't think it could be any sort of spasm either as it would happen during or immediately after. She is usually in the process of burying whatever she has done which may go on for a minute or more when this happens. I'm really beginning to think she is a bit nutty! She's quite a fussy cat and doesn't like her paws touched for example. Maybe when she is burying she irritates her paw in some way, I don't know. I had her claws clipped last week so I know they are okay. 

By the way folks what are your feelings on grass for cats? Do they need it or not? I have a container of cat grass beside her food but every time she eats any she throws up. I'm thinking of binning it as I can't see that it is doing anything other than stressing her when she's sick.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats do need grass, it is a normal part of their diet. They use it for extra roughage, and also as a medicine. I definitely wouldn't take the kitty grass away from her, especially if she is mostly, or entirely, an indoor cat.

Sometimes one of my cats eats grass and then vomits the grass and some bile. This cat gets too much bile in his tummy when he is hungry, and maybe it gives him a tummy ache. His instinct tells him there is something wrong and he must expel the contents of his tummy hence he eats grass and vomits. 

Your cat may do better on more frequent meals, especially as she is a senior cat (in years, if not in looks:001_wub, as this would stop lots of bile forming in an empty tummy, and she would be less likely to keep eating grass and vomiting. 

I would try feeding her 4 times a day, including leaving a bowl of food for her overnight. Wet food only, preferably with a high meat protein content, so it is digested slowly. Dry food, and wet food containing a lot of carbs are digested quickly, so the cat is hungry again a couple of hours later, and may get an acid tummy if she has to go without food for hours before her next meal. 

Make sure she is not getting constipated, or having a blockage problem with a hairball at this time of the year (with it being the moulting season i.e.), as if she were this would also account for her eating a lot of grass. She needs help with grooming every day at the moment. A Zoom Groom brush is good.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Gozoman said:


> Hi Cookieandme. Wow, those are lovely cats. I don't think that is the problem as I use clumping litter and clean her box out after every use. She always has a clean litter tray to return to.
> .


So does Cookie it doesn't stop her telling me though. I had scooped 4 times by 06.30 this morning


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

My boy Reo does the same he will shout and bound before pooing then frantically burry it then shout and ping about the house. He continues to shout until it is cleaned.


----------



## Gozoman (May 4, 2013)

Hi chillminx. Okay I'll leave the grass then. She only gets fed on wet food. She's rather fussy actually and doesn't like anything in jelly, it must be gravy. I actually feed her twice a day, early morning and early evening. Actually she will eat a bit then go for a lie down, get up and eat some more etc. So she manages to clear her dish during the day and I always make sure she has food during the night which also goes. The only dry food she gets is a handful of Whiskas treats every so often which I think help her teeth.

She brought up quite a big lump of hairball a couple of weeks ago but nothing since. I groom her when I can as she doesn't like it a lot with a JK Animals double sided brush, steel pins one side and bristles on the other. I've been thinking about getting one of those Furminator long hair de-shedding tools as they seem to do a good job. Anyone tried them?

@Cookieandme. I definitely don't do 6.30am scoops!

@munchkinpie. I'm glad to hear that my big girl isn't the only one to do this.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

My cats seem to do a celebratory lap of honour after leaving a humdinger. 

Ziggy does a big shout. The only time things go bad is if there is a phantom clinger oner and then the celebration turns into a panic dash and scoot mission.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

My cats go mad for grass! It's funny to watch them paw at it too! I would leave it down if I was you - she won't touch it if she doesn't want it


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Gozoman said:


> @Cookieandme. I definitely don't do 6.30am scoops !


I get up at 6.15am, it's our breakfast time - I don't get up specifically to scoop


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Lunabuma said:


> My cats seem to do a celebratory lap of honour after leaving a humdinger.
> 
> Ziggy does a big shout. The only time things go bad is if there is a phantom clinger oner and then the celebration turns into a panic dash and scoot mission.


:w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gozoman (May 4, 2013)

Haven't had any phantom clingers so far, touch wood!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Alas, if only all clingers were phantoms. Noo's had his share of all-too-real clingers....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gozoman said:


> > I groom her when I can as she doesn't like it a lot with a JK Animals double sided brush, steel pins one side and bristles on the other. I've been thinking about getting one of those Furminator long hair de-shedding tools as they seem to do a good job. Anyone tried them?
> 
> 
> Quite a few forum members use the Furminator on their long-haired cats when the moulting season begins.
> ...


----------



## Gozoman (May 4, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to try this Zoom Groom as everyone seems to like it. I like the idea of it but I still think it looks a bit silly!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Me too. I have seen them around but was sceptical. I usually use a slicker brush but the furminator takes forever with Nunu's dense coat and it does seem to over-thin the fur.


----------

